# Wireless broadband in Balbriggan



## Suzys1972 (11 Oct 2007)

Any recommendations please !

I really don't want the expense of a telephone line ......

Thanks


----------



## Erasure (11 Oct 2007)

I have wireless broadband with Eircom.  Have never had a problem with it at all.  I have a phone line but have tied my broadband and phone together on a vunerable user scheme and it costs €50 per month including VAT etc and i have 100 minutes per month on the phone cause i don't really use it at all.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Oct 2007)

Suzys1972 said:


> Any recommendations please !
> 
> I really don't want the expense of a telephone line ......
> 
> Thanks


Key Post: Broadband packages & availability - check here if shopping around


----------



## Guest120 (11 Oct 2007)

Sammie110 said:


> I have wireless broadband with Eircom.


You have wired broadband with Eircom, presumable a wireless router gives you the wireless connectivity, not Eircom.

The OP is looking for a wireless provider.

Not sure there are too many wireless providers in the area, most people seem to run via a wire.


----------



## dublinli (11 Oct 2007)

check digiweb though their offfering is mobile broadband, so i am not sure how good or reliable their system is


----------



## A.Partridge (12 Oct 2007)

Have you tried Clearwire? I know nothing about it except that I know the ad from the radio with some Yank telling us that if 'you call Clearwire today, you get broadband tomorrow - guaranteed' or some such message.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2007)

Cannot be guaranteed since they don't have 100% coverage!


----------



## anseo (12 Oct 2007)

Can you get Smart Telecom? Broadband is only €40, ie €15 for BB and €25 for LR. 

This is for 3Mb Down / 256Kbs up with no contention or download limits.

Compare this with [broken link removed] wireless which is €47.19 for 1Mb/256Kbps. Although they do have a cheaper package for €30 which is 512Kbps/128Kbps. Also, €99 installation.

So although you get a phone line with Smart, it might still work out cheaper. 
I think they have a 3 Month free special offer on at the moment.


----------

